# cherries bred in a liter



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Set up this 1 liter for fun (4x4x6 1/3 substrate 2/3 water) I added three cherries. Two are left, one male one female. I have babies. Not that I thought this was unlikely, but pretty cool if you ask me.

substrate - aquasoil topped with peastone gravel
No filtration, no aeration. 
weekly 75% water changes.
plants - dwarf hairgrass and hydrocotyle vulgaris
lighting - window sill sunshine!

disregard the anubias and lotus, they are gone.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

That's a really nifty little tank. How do you manage keeping the lighting low enough to avoid algae issues? I've got a little 2.5 gal tank on a window sill but I found that after about two weeks, I had an algae bloom so thick I couldn't see half an inch into the tank...


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

The window is in the shadow of an overhang for a good majority of the day. It's not until late afternoon that the window gets direct sunlight. I still get gsa on the glass, but nothing else.

I have another one that has some pre used aquasoil and some anubias petite that had some hair algea on them and it just turned into a huge mess. I also put some root tabs in the substrate, which I think I shouldn't have. So that tank is now emersed growing anubias nana petite and crypt parva.


----------



## Rana (Feb 27, 2008)

How do you maintain the temperature with such little volume? 

Some moss in this tank will go well cherrys


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

I don't, temp fluctuates with room temp. The temp range is always within the range the shrimp will survive.

The hair grass is filled in prob 1/3 of the tank. I'm not into adding any moss.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a tank about that size. Its on my desk and has a halogen lamp.

I'd like to see up to date pics of that. It looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Th4nhPh0ng (May 12, 2008)

Thats neat =)


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

found a few more in there, at least 6 that I've counted.


----------



## akamasha (Jun 27, 2008)

Great idea for filling in a small space


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Some sorta-updated shots.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Chad,

Very nice work indeed.

What kind of tank is that? Did you construct it yourself?


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks, It's actually a small plastic container I bought at michaels' craft store...


----------



## akamasha (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cool idea !!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------

